# Cost of replacing input shaft seal on a muncie



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Noticed a nice puddle in my driveway and realized my transmission is leaking fluid. Look like it’s coming from the input shaft seal. This is not a job I want to tackle and I was wondering how many hours this would take a good shop with a lift to do so I can calculate costs. This kinda sucks bc I got the motor dialed in and worked out the cars bugs and have been able to enjoy it just recently. Oh well it’s part of owning an old car.

thanks!

dan


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pull it b4 it toasts your clutch and flywheel 
2 more drives and youlle be spending another 400 on clutch stuff
often its the lower mainshaft where it sticks thru the case ,,,,
it gets ovalled from torque ,,, miles... low old oil wear etc
and there is no seal like an automatic
its coming out from between bellhousing and the tranny case eh ?


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

See this sucks because this tranny was rebuilt less than 400 miles ago. I haven’t driven it since I saw the puddle. You think I can get away with a 13 mile drive to a good shop I trust?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

AAA = 135 a year

new clutch = 250 - 400 +

if it s s still dripping 3 days after you drive it I would say lower cluster shaft to case clearance issue

if the bottom of your car is clean I wouldnt drive it ,

was it rebuilt locally to you ???


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a white paper plate under it now instead of cardboard so I could gauge how much was coming out. Looks like since Monday only maybe a drop came out.

Yes the transmission was rebuilt locally but I need to find out from who from the previous owner. I do have receipts for the rebuild kit. I forgot I have Hagerty and have free towing...


----------

